# anfütterboot!



## nachoman (1. April 2003)

*Gott zum Gruße!* 
Hat einer von euch Boardies ein Anfütterboot?
oder kann mir jemand eines empfehlen...
(ich angle an einem Recht großen Baggersee bei Ulm):s


----------



## Bergi (1. April 2003)

Also ich denke mal du meinst ein Ferngesteuertes Futterboot mit einer klappe,die die beladene Menge frei gibt,oder?

Also ich habe selber keins.Die dinger sind halt viel zu teuer.Ausserdem sind sie eh an vielen Gewässern verboten...

Ihc habe sie erst auf Messen und so gesehn...aber ich würde nie im Leben dafür 600 euro und viel mehr ausgeben...Ob sich das rentiert weiss ich net.Für nahdistanzen bis 100m reicht mir auch mein Groundbaiter,Baitrocket und meine Cobra.Für weitere entfernungen verwende ich ein normales Vereinsbbot oder schlauchboot...

Oder darf man bei euch keien boote benutzen?und musst du weiter als 100m raus?


----------



## nachoman (1. April 2003)

Für nähere Futterplätze benutze ich auch mein Cobra-Wurfrohr..
Die Situation ist genau die, die du vermutest!#6  Es sind keine Boote auf dem See zugelassen und ich muss weiter als 100 m raus! (ist eigentlich Schwachsinn mit dem Verbot für Boote aber was will man machen?:e ):q 
Also postet mal schön weiter......


----------



## Sportfisher (1. April 2003)

Ein bekannter von mir besitzt so ein Boot aber dafür 600€ ausgeben ich weis nicht!

Zwar ist es praktisch und füttert genau an aber das häufigste problem ist die Batterie das ist eine spizial batterie die nicht im normalen Elektrofachmarkt zu kaufen ist!

&nbsp;

Aber das ist von Boot zu Boot anders!!

&nbsp;

Also eine idee die für dich snnvoll ist habe ich nicht aber überleg dir das ganz genau....!


----------



## Lenzibald (1. April 2003)

Kauf die ein normales Modellboot und bau es um, mit ein bischen Geschik ist das leicht zu machen und kostet maximal 2 bis 300€ je nach größe und steuerung.


----------



## Carphunter Wob (3. April 2003)

Hi ein Freund von mir hat sich ein Futterboot selber gebaut die kosten lagen bei ca.400euro ist viel besser als die Boote die es zukaufen gibt es passen 4kg futter auf die Klappen.
So ein Boot ist schon ne gute sache.

@nachoman
Er will das Boot Verkaufen bei interesse kannst dich ja melden.


----------



## rene (7. April 2003)

Hab mir letztes Jahr ein selbstgebautes gekauft, sieht nicht so toll aus wie die Profiboote, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck. Hat 150 € gekostet mit Ferbedienung. Tragkraft ca. 2 Kilo Boilies, Reichweite ca. 300 Meter. Muss mal in den Keller und das Teil fotografieren, stell die Fotos dann da rein.
Ist schon geil das Teil: Kannst Montage und Anfutter 200 Meter rausfahren wo sonst keiner angelt.  Hatten vor 2 Jahren im Urlaub den Fall daß die anderen Angler alle draußen mit Ihren RC Booten angefüttert hatten und wir in 80 Meter nix gefangen haben. Da hab ich mir geschworen so ein Ding zu kaufen.


----------



## Rabe29 (1. Februar 2004)

*Futterboot selbstgebaut*

Bau dir das Teil doch selber
Habe mir auß dem Baumarkt ein Buchenbrett und eine Tafel Steropor geholt. Mit Silikon zusammengeklebt, in der mitte 
ein viereckiges Loch hineingeschnitten und eine Klappe angebracht ( 2 kleine Scharniere ), habe einen Schacht nach 
oben gefertigt. 
Hab mir von alten einen Autoventilator geschnappt und diesen oben drauf geschraubt.
Bewegt sich gemütlich nach vorne. 
Von E-Bay hab ich mir ne Fernbedienung und zwei reles ersteigert
eines für die Klappe und eines für das Ruder, 
bischen Bastelarbeit, 
zusammen 22,50.- Euro.
Hinten habe ich noch eine Art Schaufel montiert für´s Köderfischschleppen.
Vom Aussehen nicht gerade der bringer, aber es funktioniert.
Kosten knappe 25.- Euro.
Man kann ca 800 gr laden, mehr läßt mein Volumen in der mitte nicht zu.
Man kann es klasse steuern leider nur nach vorn.


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich seh wenig sinn in einem futterboot ohne echolot. und die mit echo kosten dann richtig asche....

wie wollt ihr euren spot treffen wenn ihr nicht vorher ne boje oder so setzten könnt weil ja boot verboten ist? 
einfach ins blaue fischen?
normalerweise weißt ja nicht was über der 120m marke sache ist wennst mit dem boot ned rausdarfst.
und einfach die ruten auf 200m rausziehen, weils anscheinend momentan mode ist, seh ich beim besten willen ned ein.
wobei ich auch auf 300m fische, wenn sein muß, ist aber sicher die ausnahme....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

OK unser Gewässer ist nicht so breit( 30 Meter) , aber ich füttere mit einem Handelüblich Spielzeugboot an. ( Hab ich von meinem lütten Bruder) Es kostet so ca. 50  € (also kein absoluter Billigschrott) Es hat zwei Motoren und schafft ohne Ladung knapp 45 Sachen.
Da es ein Katamaran Rumpf hat kannst Du es klasse beladen locker 1 Kilo.
Also ToppitsTüte voll mit Futter ( Boilies etc.) Tüte auf Boot und an die Schnur meiner Spinnrute. Boot zum Angelplatz und dann ein kräftiger Anhieb mit der Spinnrute. Fertig! die Tüte fliegt zwischen Boot und Futter raus und alles purzelt auf meine Angelstelle. Wer mehr Futter will, der Fährt halt zweimal raus(es ist ja schnell genug...;-) Es klappt auch sehr gut um Montagen in sehr verwinkelte Ecken zu bringen, ich kleben Den Harken so eben am Schenkel am Boot fest ( Tesafilm!) bretter mit dem Boot zu Angelstelle und mach den Bügel zu. Harken fliegt raus und mein Köfi ist perfekt platziert.
Diese Boot können so ca. 100 Meter weit fahren ohne aus dem Ruder zu laufen ;-)

MFG


Kai

PS: Das einzige Problem das ich jetzt habe ich mein nicht spielen könnender kleiner Bruder... ;-) ( soll er halt mitangeln wird auch langsam Zeit!)


----------



## Schutty (2. Februar 2004)

hallo badpoldi!
es gibt seperate funkgeber zu kaufen fürs echolot. wird bestimmt billiger als ein ganzes boot von ehmans zu kaufen.


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Schutty,

hab grad gelesen er zieht den köderfisch dort hin, da ist ein geschultes auge eh wichtiger als ein echolot. aber da wir hier in der karpfenrubrik sind, hab ich das halt so geschrieben. solange er ned auf waller fischt.

sicher gibts auch funk-echolote, aber die kosten auch ganz schön. zumindestens die auch 300 m entfernung gehen. nur wie gesagt zum karpfenfischen ohne boje und ohne wissen was dort unten ist, brauch ich kein boot. da such ich mir lieber nen anderen platz am ufer oder wurfweite. 

ein selbstgebautes boot ist mit sicherheit ned schlecht, aber bis dato hab ich noch keins mit echo gesehen von den selbstgebauten.

wie gesagt meine aussage bezieht sich aufs karpfenfischen und ned aufs hechtfischen/zanderfischen, wo ich den köder dann unter nen baumüberhang reinziehe...

ist halt meine meinung

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (4. Februar 2004)

Wen das Thema Futterboot interessiert und handwerklich etwas begabt ist, kann so´n Teil auch entsprechend dem Vorschlag in der "Carp-Connect" 12/03 selber bauen. Hefte kann man bei www.carp.de nachbestellen...

Pilkman


----------



## KöFi (18. Februar 2004)

Hab ein Bild von so einem Boot gefunden:


Technische Daten :

Länge : ca. 800mm

Breite : ca. 400 mm

Köderschüttenvolumen : 4,2 Liter


 Preise :

Bait-Carrier mit 2-Kanalfernsteuerung :  849 €

Bait-Carrier mit 4-Kanalfernsteuerung :  999 €


----------



## KöFi (18. Februar 2004)

Hab ein Bild von so einem Boot gefunden:


Technische Daten :

Länge : ca. 800mm

Breite : ca. 400 mm

Köderschüttenvolumen : 4,2 Liter


 Preise :

Bait-Carrier mit 2-Kanalfernsteuerung :  849 €

Bait-Carrier mit 4-Kanalfernsteuerung :  999 € [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Februar 2004)

Servus
Also 1000Euro für son Boot is schon ein Hammer. Wenn ich mir selber eins Baue komm ich mit Steuerung auf 200Euro Materialkosten und 3 bis 4 tage Bauzeit bei 200 euro sind sogar 2 Motoren dabei. 800 Euro gespart. Am besten den Rumpf aus 10cm dicken Styroporplatten wie mans für Vollwäremschutz nimmt bauen ein wenig Harz und Glasfasermatten und der Rumpf is fast unkaputtbar.


----------



## KöFi (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lenzibald _
> *Servus
> Wenn ich mir selber eins Baue komm ich mit Steuerung auf 200Euro Materialkosten und 3 bis 4 tage Bauzeit bei 200 euro sind sogar 2 Motoren dabei. *



kannst du mir deine Bauanleitung zusenden (welche motoren, welche funksteuerung). Ich hab jetzt vor so was zu basteln und falls es möglich ist on board Funkkamera bzw. ein Funkecholot einzubauen


----------



## HaraldB (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lenzibald _
> *Servus
> Wenn ich mir selber eins Baue komm ich mit Steuerung auf 200Euro Materialkosten *



Ein Gutes GfK Boot mit Jettantrieb, guten Akkus und einer 8 Kanal Fernsteuerung Kostet im Eigenbau auch 350 bis 400 Euro.

Sparen kannst Du, einfach einen Akkuschrauber im Baumarkt gekauft und zerlegt, schon hast Du Antriebsmotor, Akku und Ladegerät für einen Bruchteil des Preises gegenüber dem Modellmarkt.

Den Jettantrieb bekommst Du am günstigsten im Versandhandel.

Bilder Futterboot


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Februar 2004)

Den Jetantrieb kann man sich auch sparen. Bei losen Pflanzenteilen im Wasser bringt der überhaupt nichts. Das Teil von meinem Bruder hat die Wasserpest bei uns auf dem Teich prima eingesaugt. Echt spassig das rauspfriemeln.

In der (noch) aktuellen Carp Connect ist ein Bootsbau ausführlich beschrieben. Und auf ich meine der Cologne-carp-connection seite gibts auch nen bericht über Boote ohne Fernsteuerung, wenns richtig günstig sein muss.


----------



## VoPi (30. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

...zusammen,


vorab erst einmal Danke für das Lob meines Artikels in der Carp-Connect. Wer ein bisschen handwerklich geschickt ist, der sollte es echt mal mit Selberbasteln versuchen !
Für alle die, die die Carp-Connect nicht besitzen habe ich auf meiner site den Bericht veröffentlicht, Fotos folgen.

guckst du hier 

Für alle die mal eine Auswahl an Booten sehen möchten,

guckst Du hier 

Gebe immer gern Auskunft für Selbstbastler !!

Es gibt seit Anfang des jahres auch ein Baitboatforum, das erste und einzige in germany, moderiert von meiner einer und keineswegs VOPI-Boot lastig. Schaut mal rein, Tipps zu Technik, Rümpfen etc. findet Ihr reichlich.

guckst du auch mal hier 


greetz and...


----------



## Pilkman (30. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Hallo Vopi,

zunächst erstmal ein *Herzlich willkommen* im Anglerboard!!!  #h  #h  #h 

Ich fand den Beitrag von Dir in der Carp Connect in der Tat ziemlich klasse, wenn gleich ich mich doch noch nicht zu einem Bau durchgerungen hab. Das hat aber wohl eher mit meinen mangelnden handwerklichen Tätigkeiten zu tun...    

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine informativen Links!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (30. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Servus Leute. Ich hab mal schnell gerechnet wieviel son Boot im eigenbau Kostet. 2 10cm Styroporplatten kosten wenn man auf der Baustelle fragt mal 1 Bier, Harz und Matten rechne ich mal 50euro, Motoren einfach 2 Mabuchi 540er kosten 10euro das Stück wellen mit schraube auch gade mal 20euro für beide, Accu passt jeder 6volt Bleiaccu je nach Kapaität so 20bis30 euro. Steuerung mit 3 Servos 60 bis 90 euro je nachdem welche marke, Reichweiten der Steuerungen ca 1km. Kleinkram nochmal 30 bis 40 euro. Sperrholz aus dem keller oder vom Dachboden passen auch alte Kastenrückwände. Na ja je nachdem komm ich auf 200 bis maximal 300 euro. Inklusive Farbe reicht ne spraydose vom Baumarkt. WAs jetzt noch fehlt ist Creativität und die Lust es zu Bauen. Klar kosten Fertige weit mehr nur wer Arbeitet denn gerne umsonst ???


----------



## Carpy21 (30. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Hi, boardies, #h 

wer sich noch weiter für dieses Thema interessiert kann sich ja mal die Links ansehen.

http://www.becker-modelle.de/futterboote/
http://home.t-online.de/home/harald-beier/futterboot_3.htm
http://home.t-online.de/home/harald-beier/inhaltsverzeichnis.htm
http://www.cipro.de/tnt/acces/test/accdxtest.htm

Also ich persönlich finde die Idee gar nicht schlecht, hatte sogar schon das Futterboot von Ehmanns in der HAnd aber rund 1000,-€ sind einfach zuviel. Dann hohle ich mir doch eher eine modische Badehose für 5,-€ und schwimme das ganze raus! :q

gruß carpy21


----------



## Lenzibald (30. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Servus.
http://www.derschweighofer.at
Schau mal da nach da bekommst alles was man braucht fürn Köderboot. Sogar fertige ab ca 200Euro, Steuerungen ab 50Euro. Motoren und kleinzeugs je nach leistung auch recht billig. So ein Köderboot muß ja kein Rennboot sein wenns 10 oder 15kmh läuft ist das schnell genug. Denn eines ist zu bedenken je schneller desto Teurer wirds und je schneller ist der Accu leer. Ich hab früher Elektroflugmodelle gehabt darum weiß ich wovon ich rede. Da ht man Motorlaufzeiten pro Acculadung von ca 1 bis 2 minuten dafür gehts mit fast 200sachen ziemlich senkrecht nach oben bis zu 3 Steigflügen fast außer sichtweite bei meinem Segler mit 3m Spannweite der Motor hat alleine schon 4500.- damals noch schillinge gekostet.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Wenn jetzt alle fröhlich am basteln sind, machen wir dan Pfingsten beim Treffen Regatta???   :q  :q  #6


----------



## lector (31. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Karpfen Angler sind generell "Bekloppt" !!!
Zähle mich leider auch dazu  :q 

Wie wärs den mit einer Unterwasserkamera  #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (31. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*



			
				lector schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfen Angler sind generell "Bekloppt" !!!
> Zähle mich leider auch dazu  :q
> 
> Wie wärs den mit einer Unterwasserkamera  #6




Wir sind nicht "bekloppt", sondern kreativ #6  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Pilkman (31. März 2004)

*AW: anfütterboot!*



			
				lector schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie wärs den mit einer Unterwasserkamera ...



Hi Lector,

gibts doch auch schon - ist aber noch nicht so verbreitet. Da kannst Du dann eine Kamera zu Deinem Platz hinunter lassen und schauen, wie Deine Montage liegt und ob sie optimal präsentiert ist...     :q 

Nettes Gemick, aber ich sag dazu mal nix weiter...   ... ich brauchs nicht, obwohl die Einblicke sicherlich manchmal sehr interessant wären. In Verbindung mit einem Futterboot wäre das aber eine echte Neuerung...    :q


----------



## micbrtls (24. November 2007)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Nach neuesten Infos solls ab nächstes Jahr ein Futterboot mit Echolot unter 400 Euronen zu kaufen geben.


----------



## Bergsieger (26. November 2007)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

#cDas kann ich aber gar nicht glauben#c

Das Echo kostet alleine schon locker 500


----------



## Luigi 01 (28. November 2007)

*AW: anfütterboot!*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Nach neuesten Infos solls ab nächstes Jahr ein Futterboot mit Echolot unter 400 Euronen zu kaufen geben.


 

Nach neusten Infos wird es auch nächstes Jahr morgens hell und abends wieder dunkel.:g
Welche Infos, welches Boot, welcher Hersteller#c;+


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2007)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

Es gibt jetzt eins für 600,- Euronen... aber das ist ja nix Neues und war auf den Messen groß zu bestaunen.

Wer´s braucht... |rolleyes
Ich angel auch weiterhin dort, wo ich mit der Hand hinwerfen kann.


----------



## Bergsieger (28. November 2007)

*AW: anfütterboot!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt eins für 600,- Euronen... aber das ist ja nix Neues und war auf den Messen groß zu bestaunen.
> 
> Wer´s braucht... |rolleyes
> Ich angel auch weiterhin dort, wo ich mit der Hand hinwerfen kann.


 

600 ? Inclusive Echolot ?


----------



## buhli (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: anfütterboot!*

hy
was für ein boot is das denn genau


----------

